# 4 Subs Available Suffolk County NY: Looking for Work



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I have up to 4 plow trucks ready to go... All experienced guys, looking for some steady sub work this winter on Long Island. The last landscaper we plowed for lstopped his snow removal contracts... All trucks are well maintained and run great...

89 Dodge W250 - 8 ft meyer E-60 (based in Sayville)
97 Chevy 2500 - 7.5 ft Meyer E-60 (based in Brookhaven)
85 Chevy 2500 - 7.5 ft Western (based in Ronkonkoma)
95 GMC 2500 - 8 ft boss V plow (based in Brookhaven)

Call my cell 631-428-2960

Thanks Joe


----------



## RP AUTO REPAIR (Dec 7, 2006)

Nuthin Yet Hu Joe!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

nope... looks like we aren't going to be able to feed our families...


----------



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

How Far East You Willing To Come??


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Depends, if you are paying good enough I will plow the beach out in montauk... No really depends on the pay and location, call my cell 631-428-2960 thanks, Joe


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We're all looking for work at this point.


----------



## CIVIL Group (Dec 10, 2005)

We have the work, and will need to suplement our plowing operation.
Much of the work is in NYC.
if this is good for you please reply.
thanks.


----------

